# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  AQUA Dongle Manager V1.2 Now 3 Diffrent Server & GUI Update Released 14-jul-2020

## mohamed73

*AQUA Dongle Manager V1.2 Now 3 Diffrent Server & GUI Update Released 14-jul-2020*  *Easily Manage your Dongle with Simple one Click Tool*  *All Work Life Time
No Need Credits 
No Need Activation
No Need Extra Pack
No Need Every Time Internet   [+] Added 3 Different Servers to Download Update Package [+] Added Server China for Customers in China (No Need Vpn for That) [+] Added New Skins [+] Added Stop Operation [+] New Installer Setup*  
Other Features *[+] Retrieve Dongle Information [+] Check Registration Details [+] Get Dongle Owner Registration Info [+] Request License File [+] Automatically Get License [+] Easy Registration for New Users [+] Register Your New Dongle [+] Get Latest Version Info [+] Check Up to Date Version Info  [+] Get Latest Update News [+] Get Latest Features List [+] Download Latest Setup [+] Easy Download Update Package*  *Guide* *First Request License File
Second Register Your Detail 
1: email adress
2: Password
3: Reseller
Third Download Latest Setup
Server 1
Server 2
Server 3
Latest Setup Download From 3 Different Server*
IF 1 Server not Work You Can Use Second or Third Server                 
More News Coming SooN  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,
Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support and Added All   Regular Model With
Modules Like MTK, SPD, Qualcomm, eMMc ISP, OPPO,   Vivo, Huawei, Xiaomi Redmi MI,  Samsung, LG, Sony, 
Motorola, Blackberry,   ZTE & Online Calculator Network Lock Code (Country Lock Code) by   IMEI
so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to multiple  systems with unique version token system users can use it for  lifetime. 
Join Only Our Official Group *Facebook الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Facebook الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Telegram الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *How to Buy ?* *Only Buy AQUA Dongle From Our Official Distributer & Resaller 
That was mention in the Thread List* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
More Updates will Follow Us
We Appreciate Our Users Support/Bug Reports  
Best Regard
AQUA Dongle Team

----------

